# Bayern GPS-Central tryouts



## sealions (Dec 30, 2017)

Bayern GPS- Central will be having tryouts for girls from birth years 2004-2010 on January 8th and 9th at Mesa College Stadium. We are a new club this year, and the directors are Ray Taila (previously at NFFC) and Phil Burns (US Soccer). Bayern will competing in high-level tournaments such as Surf Cup, Blues Cup, and Surf Thanksgiving. GPS Bayern also offers players an opportunity to train with Bayern Munich coaching staff, and to try out for regional and national GPS Bayern teams. 
http://www.gps-sd.com/tryouts


----------



## Soccer Cat (Dec 31, 2017)

When will you be putting info out on coaching assignments?  I know several people considering having their kids try out but want to know who is coaching.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

I think it's out for 04- it's Ray but also heavy involvement from that US soccer guy from the traning center whose name escapes me


----------



## outside! (Jan 1, 2018)

sealions said:


> Bayern GPS- Central ...We are a new club this year...Bayern will competing in high-level tournaments such as Surf Cup, ...


Best of luck with the new club and it is good to set your sights high. I will be surprised if a new club gets teams into the top bracket (the rest are not "high-level") at Surf Cup this July. It normally takes some time to establish a record and get high level invitations.


----------



## NumberTen (Jan 1, 2018)

Are there any details on the older teams?


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 3, 2018)

sealions said:


> Bayern GPS- Central will be having tryouts for girls from birth years 2004-2010 on January 8th and 9th at Mesa College Stadium. We are a new club this year, and the directors are Ray Taila (previously at NFFC) and Phil Burns (US Soccer). Bayern will competing in high-level tournaments such as Surf Cup, Blues Cup, and Surf Thanksgiving. GPS Bayern also offers players an opportunity to train with Bayern Munich coaching staff, and to try out for regional and national GPS Bayern teams.
> http://www.gps-sd.com/tryouts
> 
> View attachment 1871


I had heard that Will Rells is the director of coaches at GPS. Is this true?


----------



## Fact (Jan 3, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> I had heard that Will Rells is the director of coaches at GPS. Is this true?


Why when it explicitly states in the post you are quoting that Taila and Burns are the directors, you feel the need to create a new screen name today and question them YOLO? 

I'be already heard good things about Burns at US trainings, who I believe is new to SoCal. Anyone know more about him?.


----------



## sealions (Jan 3, 2018)

Burns has worked with our team (Bayern GPS 04) several times now, and he is a fantastic trainer.  He is definitely an asset to the club.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 3, 2018)

Fact said:


> Why when it explicitly states in the post you are quoting that Taila and Burns are the directors, you feel the need to create a new screen name today and question them YOLO?
> 
> I'be already heard good things about Burns at US trainings, who I believe is new to SoCal. Anyone know more about him?.





Fact said:


> Why when it explicitly states in the post you are quoting that Taila and Burns are the directors, you feel the need to create a new screen name today and question them YOLO?
> 
> I'be already heard good things about Burns at US trainings, who I believe is new to SoCal. Anyone know more about him?.


First of all what difference does it make when I joined in on this forum. My question is legit. On their website WR was on there as the DOC.  I can’t begin to understand why any club would allow that. It would be a determining factor for a lot of people who may want to try out knowing he isn’t a part of it. I have heard good things about Talia. Not familiar with Burns. I do wish that New club success.


----------



## sealions (Jan 3, 2018)

This is from the website:  
Rells is the GM, involved on the corporate side with the national GPS group to arrange clinics, ID camps, etc. Taila is DOC, and Burns is the Techincal Director. Also, I was just notified that Toumi is now with the club as a Director for the central location. 

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## NumberTen (Jan 3, 2018)

This is good news


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 3, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> First of all what difference does it make when I joined in on this forum. My question is legit. On their website WR was on there as the DOC.  I can’t begin to understand why any club would allow that. It would be a determining factor for a lot of people who may want to try out knowing he isn’t a part of it. I have heard good things about Talia. Not familiar with Burns. I do wish that New club success.


Who is the guy I have never heard of him at all? 
Also for better or worse I have had little interaction with any DOC over the years. What makes him so bad that a removed role would be a limiting factor?


----------



## Fact (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow! Toumi at GPS.  I did not see that coming, I would have bet the bank that he was going to Surf.  Things have just got very interesting in San Diego.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 3, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Who is the guy I have never heard of him at all?
> Also for better or worse I have had little interaction with any DOC over the years. What makes him so bad that a removed role would be a limiting factor?


All I can say is consider your self lucky if you haven’t heard of him much less had to deal with him. I can say much much more but would rather not. The experience we had was so toxic no one should have to experience it.  Calsouth and Presidio know of him too.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 3, 2018)

Fact said:


> Wow! Toumi at GPS.  I did not see that coming, I would have bet the bank that he was going to Surf.  Things have just got very interesting in San Diego.


I was thinking the same thing. I am curious to see how GPS will handle some of their new staff?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 3, 2018)

Toumi would have never fit in at Surf. I would have not seen that. This seems to be perfect for him.


----------



## Fact (Jan 3, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Toumi would have never fit in at Surf. I would have not seen that. This seems to be perfect for him.


Whether it would have been a good fit is irrelevant.  But lots of people think it is important for their resume.


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 6, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> First of all what difference does it make when I joined in on this forum. My question is legit. On their website WR was on there as the DOC.  I can’t begin to understand why any club would allow that. It would be a determining factor for a lot of people who may want to try out knowing he isn’t a part of it. I have heard good things about Talia. Not familiar with Burns. I do wish that New club success.



I agree. As a parent I would Never have my kid play for any club that WR was a part of. He has no business being around kids. He has zero sportsmanship and is a cancer to youth soccer, Unless you want a screaming psycho path coaching your kid. I have never seen a coach scream and belittle youth players in my life. He little success was with his girls that played in crap tournaments and were guided by intimidation.


----------



## Fact (Jan 7, 2018)

Every club has good and bad coaches.  The key to remember is that you pick the coach that is best for your player.  If there is a coach at a club you are concerned about filling in for your coach, have a talk with the coach before you sign on for the season.  I have done that before and it turned out our coach did not like the other coach either and said that he already chosen his backups which alleviated our concerns.

Also you never know where coaches will turn up.  We had a friend that pulled his dd right before August because he did not like our backup coach.  Well right after Thanksgiving his dd's coach left their new club and guess what?  The backup coach became her new coach at the new club.  They wanted back on our team at the old club but we had already filled the spot.

Eventhough Surf kept Steveo around, I would not have hesitated to put my child on a team there if I thought our coach was the best coach for my child, even if I don't agree with most things they do.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 16, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> I agree. As a parent I would Never have my kid play for any club that WR was a part of. He has no business being around kids. He has zero sportsmanship and is a cancer to youth soccer, Unless you want a screaming psycho path coaching your kid. I have never seen a coach scream and belittle youth players in my life. He little success was with his girls that played in crap tournaments and were guided by intimidation.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 16, 2018)

Funny how he went from the DOC to General manager at FC Bayern. He is still on the fields. He was posted on Facebook with a boys team this past weekend in Palm Springs tournament. He looks as if he were the coach. I thought they stripped him of his coaching licenses ??


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> I had heard that Will Rells is the director of coaches at GPS. Is this true?





Soccer momager said:


> Funny how he went from the DOC to General manager at FC Bayern. He is still on the fields. He was posted on Facebook with a boys team this past weekend in Palm Springs tournament. He looks as if he were the coach. I thought they stripped him of his coaching licenses ??


Why if you are wishing the club successful, you continue your bs?  You first say you "heard he was DOC" when you are quoting the link that shows he is NOT a DOC.  And now over a week later you claim that they removed him as DOC. The only thing funny is how you cannot keep your pathetic lies straight.  I get you don't like this guy.  But at least have the decency to say what specifically he did instead of lying about a club.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 16, 2018)

sealions said:


> This is from the website: View attachment 1882
> Rells is the GM, involved on the corporate side with the national GPS group to arrange clinics, ID camps, etc. Taila is DOC, and Burns is the Techincal Director. Also, I was just notified that Toumi is now with the club as a Director for the central location.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.





Fact said:


> Why if you are wishing the club successful, you continue your bs?  You first say you "heard he was DOC" when you are quoting the link that shows he is NOT a DOC.  And now over a week later you claim that they removed him as DOC. The only thing funny is how you cannot keep your pathetic lies straight.  I get you don't like this guy.  But at least have the decency to say what specifically he did instead of lying about a club.


anger management classes would be good for you!  I wish the club luck they are going to need it with him there. I personally would not recommend anyone joining that club and will voice my opinion to any one that asks.  That’s my opinion which I am entitled to have. If you had a clue he was originally stated as the DOC. Now he is the manager.  As for being pathetic sorry the only one who is pathetic is you for defending him. Or maybe you are him since your so defensive. Cause no one else out there would defend that physco if they know him well.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> Why if you are wishing the club successful, you continue your bs?  You first say you "heard he was DOC" when you are quoting the link that shows he is NOT a DOC.  And now over a week later you claim that they removed him as DOC. The only thing funny is how you cannot keep your pathetic lies straight.  I get you don't like this guy.  But at least have the decency to say what specifically he did instead of lying about a club.


 Also  I couldn’t possibly state everything he has done to clubs girls,boys and parents. It would be a novel with multiple series.


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> anger management classes would be good for you!  I wish the club luck they are going to need it with him there. I personally would not recommend anyone joining that club and will voice my opinion to any one that asks.  That’s my opinion which I am entitled to have. If you had a clue he was originally stated as the DOC. Now he is the manager.  As for being pathetic sorry the only one who is pathetic is you for defending him. Or maybe you are him since your so defensive. Cause no one else out there would defend that physco if they know him well.


And where was he listed as DOC?  Your own link showed that he was not DOC. 
Please show me where I am defending him.  I don't know him.  But I do know enough about you.  You cannot keep your lies straight!

I think I can name a coach at almost every club that I feel is a physco and question why they would retain such a scumbag. With each retained scumbag, I lose a little more respect for the club.  But if there was a great coach and the right fit for my child I would not have passed up the team because of one coach that would not be associated with the team. My kids would have missed out on some of the best coaches around if I did that. Pick the coach not the club otherwise you are doing your child a disservice.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> And where was he listed as DOC?  Your own link showed that he was not DOC.
> Please show me where I am defending him.  I don't know him.  But I do know enough about you.  You cannot keep your lies straight!
> 
> I think I can name a coach at almost every club that I feel is a physco and question why they would retain such a scumbag. With each retained scumbag, I lose a little more respect for the club.  But if there was a great coach and the right fit for my child I would not have passed up the team because of one coach that would not be associated with the team. My kids would have missed out on some of the best coaches around if I did that. Pick the coach not the club otherwise you are doing your child a disservice.


 Gosh you’re such an idiot that was not my link that’s the link someone else posted.   I have snapped a picture of what was on their website, I can’t post it cause it’s too big in size. It was over a month ago. It had him listed as the DOC, then they changed it to read that he is now the manager. there are no lies you stupid stupid imbecile. Clearly you are either him or have not dealt with him he has laid hands on kids, call them names using profanity, referees know him well heck even Presidio knows of him. THere is a file on him. He ruins every club he touches. Theses are FACTS. he has threatened parents threatened children what kind of coach would you allow your child to have I personally would not have him anywhere near any child.  clearly you are either him or have not dealt with him he has laid hands on kids referees know him coaches know him clubs know him he has threatened parents threaten children what kind of parent are you to think  that behavior is acceptable  by anyone.  If you clearly are not him ask any one from United, Barca even someone from quest.  Any of the other clubs know him too. Again these are facts. True events that have happened not Lies as you so put it. So either know your facts or shut the hell up!


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> Guys I totally have proof I just can’t show anybody. Also like everybody totally knows he’s like a total dick and stuff and that means anything he touches is also dickly as a result. Everybody is pathetic except me.


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

#Deadpool thanks for finding me and continuing to rate all my posts as Dumb.  You so hurt my feeling. LOL


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

So 





Fact said:


> #Deadpool thanks for finding me and continuing to rate all my posts as Dumb.  You so hurt my feeling. LOL


I have a wannabe fireman doing the same to mine. Poor guy. I hope someone doesn't treat his daughter in the creepy way he trolls and stalks this board. Yikes.


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> Gosh you’re such an idiot that was not my link that’s the link someone else posted.   I have snapped a picture of what was on their website, I can’t post it cause it’s too big in size. It was over a month ago. It had him listed as the DOC, then they changed it to read that he is now the manager. there are no lies you stupid stupid imbecile. Clearly you are either him or have not dealt with him he has laid hands on kids, call them names using profanity, referees know him well heck even Presidio knows of him. THere is a file on him. He ruins every club he touches. Theses are FACTS. he has threatened parents threatened children what kind of coach would you allow your child to have I personally would not have him anywhere near any child.  clearly you are either him or have not dealt with him he has laid hands on kids referees know him coaches know him clubs know him he has threatened parents threaten children what kind of parent are you to think  that behavior is acceptable  by anyone.  If you clearly are not him ask any one from United, Barca even someone from quest.  Any of the other clubs know him too. Again these are facts. True events that have happened not Lies as you so put it. So either know your facts or shut the hell up!


Maybe we can do anger management together?  Redundant much???  I thought I was clear that I don't know him.  Now please run along and find a 10 year old that can help teach you how to post your screenshot.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> Maybe we can do anger management together?  Redundant much???  I thought I was clear that I don't know him.  Now please run along and find a 10 year old that can help teach you how to post your screenshot.


Omg your so funny I forgot to laugh. I will just think of you as the ignorant one, As I run along to find a 10 year old to help me post, NOT!  Get a life buddy and maybe I will see you at anger management classes. Bye Felicia


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> Omg your so funny I forgot to laugh. I will just think of you as the ignorant one, As I run along to find a 10 year old to help me post, NOT!  Get a life buddy and maybe I will see you at anger management classes. Bye Felicia


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_burn_centers_in_the_United_States

No but really those were all really bad and you should feel bad


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> Omg your so funny I forgot to laugh. I will just think of you as the ignorant one, As I run along to find a 10 year old to help me post, NOT!  Get a life buddy and maybe I will see you at anger management classes. Bye Felicia



You should have run this past your dd before posting, so she could help you find some better sick burns. This is just bad, and not the good kind of bad.


----------



## outside! (Jan 16, 2018)

Why does it always devolve into name calling? We are (or should be) mostly parents trying to share information to help other parents and players make informed decisions. SM has shared an opinion of WR. The problem is SM has so few posts that it could be said that SM joined the forum or created a new user name merely to bag on WR. Even if that is the case, what SM says could be true, but SM has not established a solid forum reputation yet. In the absence of reputation, documented facts would help the discussion. SM could start by posting the screen shot showing WR as DOC.

One way to resize pictures is to use FastStone Image Viewer. It is free software that I like enough that I paid for in order to use it at work. Link below.
http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm

I wish GPS good luck. My only issue with them is that they promise exposure by having their teams play in Surf Cup. Unless a team is playing in the top bracket at Surf Cup, they will not get much exposure. If GPS can manage to form a team this month and be invited to play in the top bracket at Surf Cup this summer, I will be very impressed.


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 16, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_burn_centers_in_the_United_States
> 
> No but really those were all really bad and you should feel bad





outside! said:


> Why does it always devolve into name calling? We are (or should be) mostly parents trying to share information to help other parents and players make informed decisions. SM has shared an opinion of WR. The problem is SM has so few posts that it could be said that SM joined the forum or created a new user name merely to bag on WR. Even if that is the case, what SM says could be true, but SM has not established a solid forum reputation yet. In the absence of reputation, documented facts would help the discussion. SM could start by posting the screen shot showing WR as DOC.
> 
> One way to resize pictures is to use FastStone Image Viewer. It is free software that I like enough that I paid for in order to use it at work. Link below.
> http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm
> ...


Yes I agree. I only found out about this forum after the girls DA/DPL  started last season. I have been reading up on some of the forums and then I had a question and realized I needed to be a member which is why I joined. I for the most part find these forums to be quite informative. But when I asked a question I felt attacked and then to be called a pathetic liar. How can I be called a liar when I have experienced the toxicity of his behavior.  As a parent I feel the need to let others know. No child should ever experience what I have seen.  If anyone wants documented facts contact Presidio and CalSouth they have the huge file on him. That’s a fact!  Have a conversation with the board.  Anyways I am done with this topic but I want to thank you for your input and information on posting. I am still learning I am not to fond about technology, I will always choose and enjoy a good old face to face conversation. Have a good night


----------



## broshark (Jan 17, 2018)

does GPS have a league to play in?


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 17, 2018)

I have personally seen WR grab players, intimidate and belittle players. Even his own kid - I felt bad for her. I have seen him Scream at 8 yr olds and make them do push-ups for not playing hard enough to win. 

I have seen him out coached and lose his shit on his own team for his lack of adjustments within a game. Players looking at him for coaching, while he just screams play harder.

I also hope people do research and ask around before playing for him. He is a cancer and is the worst role model as an adult working with kids. I have seen good coaches be assholes. But he’s not even good!

WR 2016 stats 2 wins, 28 losses, 2 ties
Barca B07 0-10-0 
Barca G06 1-10-1
Barca G03 1-8-1

Good Luck to anyone who chooses to play for such a tool


----------



## Ramonasoccerguy (Jan 18, 2018)

outside! said:


> Why does it always devolve into name calling? We are (or should be) mostly parents trying to share information to help other parents and players make informed decisions. SM has shared an opinion of WR. The problem is SM has so few posts that it could be said that SM joined the forum or created a new user name merely to bag on WR. Even if that is the case, what SM says could be true, but SM has not established a solid forum reputation yet. In the absence of reputation, documented facts would help the discussion. SM could start by posting the screen shot showing WR as DOC.
> 
> One way to resize pictures is to use FastStone Image Viewer. It is free software that I like enough that I paid for in order to use it at work. Link below.
> http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm
> ...


The way GPS will have kids playing in the top bracket for surf cup is through the GPS California teams they put together. They take all the besy kids from the state in the club and put them on a showcase tournament team. They did this for dayna cup and Gothia cup.


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 18, 2018)

No shit - how do they get accepted / placed in a top bracket if they are a new team. Besides Rays 04s the whole club is new. They will get in based upon their current ranking. To say they will have any other team accepted in the real surf cup is them selling you a Tesla but really is a yugo


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 18, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> No shit - how do they get accepted / placed in a top bracket if they are a new team. Besides Rays 04s the whole club is new. They will get in based upon their current ranking. To say they will have any other team accepted in the real surf cup is them selling you a Tesla but really is a yugo


----------



## sealions (Jan 18, 2018)

I am a parent, not a coach, and did not make a promise that all teams will be playing top flight at surf cup. My statement that Bayern will be participating in those tournaments is true, but I certainly wouldn’t want a parent to think that I (another parent) made a promise regarding any team playing the top flight of surf cup. If you have a question about a specific age group at GPS-central, feel free to call either Ray or Toumi.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> No shit - how do they get accepted / placed in a top bracket if they are a new team. Besides Rays 04s the whole club is new. They will get in based upon their current ranking. To say they will have any other team accepted in the real surf cup is them selling you a Tesla but really is a yugo


" They will get in based upon their current ranking? I get it , you must mean their GotSoccer Ranking. LOL. Teams get accepted into Surf Cup based upon relationships with Surf and reputation.  Don't fool yourself.  Plenty of teams that should be there get denied every year with less deserving teams getting in.  Obviously if you think it is based on rankings you know nothing about the soccer landscape.

My understanding is that not all teams are new. Some have followed their coaches. For example looking at their site the 03s also followed RT. That says a lot about a coach.

@Outside had a valid comment. @Really and Soccer Momager are pathetic.   Continually bashing a club because you have a grudge against one coach.  If he is really that terrible I suggest you do something about it.  But I especially like your push up comment.  Reminds me of an Albion coach that had his U8 boys do over 300 push ups at a practice because they "sucked" and were "weak." 

So if you plan to get off the pot and do something PM me and I will give you Bob Turner's cell phone number.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

broshark said:


> does GPS have a league to play in?


Another uneducated comment.  Teams are placed in leagues based on their expected performance (at least when they don't have an arrogant coach they thinks his  C team should be in Flight 1 of SCDSL).    Every new club that I have seen start with only a few teams is able to play under the umbrella of another club until they have enough teams to qualify for the league themselves.  I would assume  based on teams that followed, they will have enough teams that they will not need to associate with another club next season although looking at the 04 thread they are listed at United FC out of OC.  I think this is because they have to wait to get approved for next season.


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 18, 2018)

I understand the soccer landscape. Surf likes play and stay teams and brackets from all over the world. My point was Rays 04s have a top 5-6 ranking, with that this “new” team may be able to get in. Plenty of quality local teams don’t get in because they are local.

Where are these established teams coming from? What league are they going to play in? 

A grudge against a coach? Try concerned member of the  soccer landscape. It’s not a grudge it’s s major concern. I have Bob Turners number and that whole gang knows very well of this lunatic


----------



## Soccer momager (Jan 18, 2018)

Fact said:


> " They will get in based upon their current ranking? I get it , you must mean their GotSoccer Ranking. LOL. Teams get accepted into Surf Cup based upon relationships with Surf and reputation.  Don't fool yourself.  Plenty of teams that should be there get denied every year with less deserving teams getting in.  Obviously if you think it is based on rankings you know nothing about the soccer landscape.
> 
> My understanding is that not all teams are new. Some have followed their coaches. For example looking at their site the 03s also followed RT. That says a lot about a coach.
> 
> ...


Before you go and put your foot in your mouth “oh wait you did”. Bob turner has been contacted. Wouldn’t you like to know what was said!  So shut the hell up. The only one who is pathetic is you that continues to bash people for speaking facts.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 18, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> ..... I have never seen a coach scream and belittle youth players in my life.....


Evidently you have not seen a Blues game coached by Greg Baker.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 18, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Evidently you have not seen a Blues game coached by Greg Baker.


Or an Arsenal game by RB


----------



## outside! (Jan 18, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Evidently you have not seen a Blues game coached by Greg Baker.


I wonder where the screaming and belittling of the players would cross some sort of line and the referee would be justified in ejecting the coach? Something along the lines of "Sorry coach, but in my judgement you are mentally abusing children and I am sending you to the parking lot." I'm almost tempted to double dog dare you.


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 18, 2018)

I have seen those guys coach. The difference is there teams win


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 18, 2018)

So in all honesty how does it work? His license got stripped and Cal south is aware. He hasn't committed a crime so he's still allowed to be involved with children and part of this business. If you are concerned write Bayern or Gps? Phil Burns and Ray etc seem like genuinely nice people. Maybe you are frustrated and trying to help others but May be best to give them the benefit of the doubt (Ray and Phil). I am not trying to minimize your feelings


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 18, 2018)

It's also clear that someone who is not media savvy is running that social media. I would bet it's your guy. 
Here seems to be a big difference between Central and East county arms of this club


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I guess my bigger question is how do you handle a situation where there is an actual credible concern- One so much that an actual coaching license got taken away if that is in fact accurate. If it's not it shouldn't be stated.


----------



## avh (Jan 18, 2018)

Fact said:


> @Really and Soccer Momager are pathetic.   *Continually bashing a club because you have a grudge* against one coach.


That's funny coming from Fact!


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> I have seen those guys coach. The difference is there teams win


So it is ok to yell if you are a winning coach.  Classic.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

avh said:


> That's funny coming from Fact!


There was not a coach at Crusades that I did not like.  Most were exceptional.  It was the firing of Directors that I did not care for and do think RM has done anything special since being there. My kids played for the coach not the club.    I could bash Steveo when he was at Surf all day long but it would not stop me from allowing my kid to play for one of the great coaches they had.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

Has the number of teams increased or the level of play increased since RM has been there?  I think not but if I had a child that was a good fit on a CSC team, I would not hesitate going there.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

@avh get back to me in a few months to let me know how that play time is coming along.  Did your dd get an offer to return next season?  I bet you will be complaining about AS in a few months.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

outside! said:


> I wonder where the screaming and belittling of the players would cross some sort of line and the referee would be justified in ejecting the coach? Something along the lines of "Sorry coach, but in my judgement you are mentally abusing children and I am sending you to the parking lot." I'm almost tempted to double dog dare you.


I cannot remember either Baker or RB being held accountable for anything they said to a player. And surely some ref must have smelled alcohol on coaches and did nothing.  That is why it is important for parents to keep engaged. Even after your kids can drive themselves to practice, I tried to go at least once a week.


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 19, 2018)

Fact - winning doesn’t make it ok to scream and m*th^r f*ck 12 yr olds. This thread was not about the Baker boys or PBNJ coach, your deflecting. Just accept the FACT that WR should not be coaching for anyone - he is bad for youth soccer


----------



## Fact (Jan 19, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Fact - winning doesn’t make it ok to scream and m*th^r f*ck 12 yr olds. This thread was not about the Baker boys or PBNJ coach, your deflecting. Just accept the FACT that WR should not be coaching for anyone - he is bad for youth soccer





Surfref said:


> Evidently you have not seen a Blues game coached by Greg Baker.





Kicker4Life said:


> Or an Arsenal game by RB





Really!?! said:


> I have seen those guys coach. The difference is there teams win


I was not the on that brought up Bakers and RB.  Two posters that I respect brought them up.  I am not deflecting anything. 

And you do say it so ok if the win.

I don't care about Rell, whether he coaches or not. I dont know him and my family is not in the market for a coach at that level. But if you had bothered to see any of my prior posts,  I see that landscape of youth Soccer changing for the worse. I don't like the management at Albion and Surf although they do have some good coaches.  Little clubs are not going to be able to survive if the current pace of acquisitions continue.

I had hoped that Crusades would be a great option from families but they are stagnant.  Not sure why Rebels is not doing more but probably due to their lower fees.  Barcelona came in last year and I had hoped that they would get traction but haven't.  Now with Bayern GPS being a national club I hope they get enough interest that it will require other clubs like Albion and Surf to increase their service to the clients(children).

My children are older but I am friends with several coaches in the area and see them often. For all their sakes it would be great to have competition that raises the level of options.


----------



## Fact (Jan 19, 2018)

@Really and instead of PMing me with a stupid heading that you know what I did last summer and asking me what my problem is, why don't you tell us which club you coach at although I have a pretty good guess...the club that is losing players to Bayern.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Who is Bayern taking from? Aren't they all over the place?


----------



## Monkey (Jan 19, 2018)

Rells is a coach.  For someone to claim that he lost his license is wrong.  Plus I am sure an organization like Global Premier Soccer does its due diligence and would not want a coach that had lost his license.  I am not minimizing that he is a screamer but somehow parents like him and stick with him, right or wrong.  Everyone has to make a choice for their family.

However, looking into Global it just looks like they are going to be set up like other clubs that have affiliates although I am not sure if affiliate is the right legal word in this situation.  The central San Diego group is led by AC Toumi  and Talia.  Talia will also have oversite for all of San Diego and is a Sockers coach.  They also have a US Scout that I spoke with at a tournament.  I would not have any concerns having one of my children play for them in the Cental club if they had teams in the appropriate age group.


----------



## watfly (Jan 19, 2018)

outside! said:


> I wonder where the screaming and belittling of the players would cross some sort of line and the referee would be justified in ejecting the coach? Something along the lines of "Sorry coach, but in my judgement you are mentally abusing children and I am sending you to the parking lot." I'm almost tempted to double dog dare you.


I don't know about the other leagues but Presidio/SDDA has the following "gaming regulation":

"Coaches are expected to coach their teams in a positive and respectful manner. Presidio/SDDA Soccer League encourages referees to discipline any coach for irresponsible behavior if the coach...uses derogatory words or actions aimed at their players...."

My son played SCDSL this year but in the 4 prior years of SDDA I never once saw a ref discipline a coach for derogatory actions towards his players despite there being plenty of opportunities to do so.  I don't doubt that there are a few refs out there that would, but my I guess is that most refs either aren't aware of their authority to do so, or don't have the confidence to do so.  Ironically, many refs are quick to confront a coach if the derogatory words are directed at them.   Call me idealistic but I think the same standard should apply whether the derogatory words are directed at a ref or a player.  I could even make a good faith argument that they should be even tougher on derogatory comments to kids, since it involves an adult authority figure to child communication versus ref and coach communication which is typically adult to adult. Obviously those types of comments are inappropriate regardless.

Coaches that use intimidation and fear to "motivate" are lazy and uncreative.  They typically are the same coaches that joystick their players throughout the game.  I'm all for passionate and demanding coaches, particularly when it comes to effort; however, I draw the line at intimidation, condescension, and belittling comments.  That type of coaching, at best, only yields short term results, and at worst destroys a kid's passion for soccer.


----------



## avh (Jan 23, 2018)

Fact said:


> @avh get back to me in a few months to let me know how that play time is coming along.  Did your dd get an offer to return next season?  I bet you will be complaining about AS in a few months.


Unfortunately, Andre won't be the coach in a few months, as it stands today.  So it's pretty safe to say your prediction will be wrong.  But are you implying that I complained about Toumi as a coach?  That is, of course, prior to him bailing on his teams mid-season.  If so, you need to go check your source, because that is inaccurate information.

But according to you, maybe I should have been complaining about him.  In an earlier post you told me: 





Fact said:


> Not because your child is not worthy of more playing time but because of the pay to play system that starts with the track suit wearing used car salesmen.  You are not willing to play his game and that is what hurts your child's playing time.


  Since the coach ultimately controls the playing time (last I checked) … Toumi must be that “track suit wearing used car salesmen” you are talking about.  Damn ... it's all so clear now.

And I find it interesting that you imply you don’t have a grudge against CSC.  That … 





Fact said:


> It was the firing of Directors that I did not care for


Something that hasn’t happened in at least 7 years.  Then you turn around and start going after Rene again … in two consecutive posts.

It’s even funnier that you say … 





Fact said:


> Has the number of teams increased or the level of play increased since RM has been there?  *I think not*


But in an earlier post you said … 





Fact said:


> If you want to make CSC the center of this thread, explain to me what Rene has done for the club since he has been there, either size, money or development? *I honestly don't follow him* so please educate us with the facts.


  So which is it?  Do you follow him so you can make bold statements like “I think not”, or do you honestly not follow him?  You just can’t have it both ways.

I think I need to give you some advice I used to give San Diego Joe.  LET IT GO. You and your child have moved on. Focus your time and energy making your current club better.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 24, 2018)

avh said:


> Unfortunately, Andre won't be the coach in a few months, as it stands today.  So it's pretty safe to say your prediction will be wrong.  But are you implying that I complained about Toumi as a coach?  That is, of course, prior to him bailing on his teams mid-season.  If so, you need to go check your source, because that is inaccurate information.
> 
> But according to you, maybe I should have been complaining about him.  In an earlier post you told me:   Since the coach ultimately controls the playing time (last I checked) … Toumi must be that “track suit wearing used car salesmen” you are talking about.  Damn ... it's all so clear now.
> 
> ...


Wow another outburst from avh. Sure you didn’t complain you just brought your collection of graphs and charts and demanded playtime in return for your autistic record-keeping. Remind me again why septuagenarians are so interested in low level soccer as if their little precious gems would ever amount to anything.


----------



## Fact (Jan 24, 2018)

Avh - Keep on twisting.  The point is that you do not like Toumi because your dd did not get the playing time you feel she deserves.  So you got on here to badmouth him stating that he is a bad person because he left mid season and has been at 4 clubs in 5 years.  Then merely because I point out that he left CSC who had 4 directors in 5ish years you attack me.  Why is it ok for a club but not a coach that is trying to make a living.  If a better opportunity comes up who are we to begrudge him. Each opportunity he accepted looks better than the last to me.  All of us would do the same.

As far as his contract, you and I both don't know when it ends.  But trust me, Albion has no problem going after coaches that leave.  I have personally witnessed it.  So I guess we shall see. And maybe Albion was playing the same game with him that they are doing with parents, locking him into next year.  We don't know so until you have evidence drop it.

Now why don't you focus on your dds.  Maybe if you did you would not have lied to your 02 team about the real reason she did not go back east with the team, too many players requiring 2 not to suit up and you believed your dd would be one of them.   So much for you keeping your commitments.   And why aren't you trying to leave Albion?  That's right because you have already burned your bridge at Surf.  At least you know that you can always go back to CSC. LOL

PS There are plenty of parents on this site that have no problem PMing about the drama on your team.


----------



## avh (Jan 25, 2018)

Fact said:


> Avh - Keep on twisting.  The point is that you do not like Toumi because your dd did not get the playing time you feel she deserves.  So you got on here to badmouth him stating that he is a bad person because he left mid season and has been at 4 clubs in 5 years.  Then merely because I point out that he left CSC who had 4 directors in 5ish years you attack me.


Hold on there boy … let’s review who is twisting things here with your revisionist history.  Go back and review the thread “Coach Movement and 2018 Assignments”.  In Post #180, you claimed





Fact said:


> FYI-Let's not exaggerate. Toumi's contract at Crusaders was not renewed after 20ish years due to CSC hurting financially because of Board mismanagement. And while Albion seemed like a good opportunity, he put his faith in an untrustworthy track suit wearing used car salesman.


 Remember that?  Now go check the 179 post before that one.  None of them from Avh.  Quite a few from you, but none from Avh.  I didn’t chime in until Post #184 where I corrected the lie you were trying to perpetuate about CSC.  And I pointed out that after 4 clubs in 5 years… 





avh said:


> at some point, *you* really have to stop blaming the clubs and the "untrustworthy track suit wearing used car salesman" and take some ownership.


Take notice of the noun, *YOU*, not Toumi.  *YOU* were the one that was making these claims, not Toumi.  In the same post I even acknowledged Toumi is a good trainer for youngers.  I did point out that Toumi bailed on his two DA teams midseason.  A fact that even you can’t deny (once I clarified to you the USSDA definition of “season”).

And then you spent quite a few post badmouthing CSC and throwing out misinformation with no facts to back any of it up.  I would correct your misinformation and give you my sources … even offered to meet up with you to show you the email you demanded to see.  I noticed you still haven’t gotten back with me to work out a time and place to meet.  Interesting.  So in summary who is twisting the fact here?  Look close ... I think even you can see it.



Fact said:


> As far as his contract, you and I both don't know when it ends.  But trust me, Albion has no problem going after coaches that leave.  I have personally witnessed it.  So I guess we shall see. And maybe Albion was playing the same game with him that they are doing with parents, locking him into next year.  We don't know so until you have evidence drop it.


Huh, when did I last mention contracts?  Back on January 5th … in an answer to your question





avh said:


> And, No, I've never seen a coaches contract. I've never been that interested. I'm mainly interested in getting the best coaching and the best experience for my daughters for what I pay. Having a coach bail mid season does not meet my expectation.


Why did you feel the need to talk about contract again?  So you could throw out your speculation about how Albion was the bad guy here … and then imply it was me who brought up contracts by telling me to drop it?  A very creative twist on that.



Fact said:


> Now why don't you focus on your dds.


I am, and I have been.  The weird thing is that YOU seem to be focusing on my daughters quite a bit also … and their teams … and a club that you claim you haven’t had a child or family member at for 10 years.  Kind of odd … and a bit creepy.


Fact said:


> Maybe if you did you would not have lied to your 02 team


I lied to the 02 team?  I didn’t even talk to any of the girls on the 02 team … except my daughter of course.  Do you want to tell me what I supposedly said, and to whom I said it, and of course who told you I said it?  I just can’t wait to hear this.


Fact said:


> And why aren't you trying to leave Albion?  That's right because you have already burned your bridge at Surf.


  Uh, none of my five kids have ever played for Surf.  I would suggest that it is hard to burn a bridge … that never was there.


Fact said:


> PS There are plenty of parents on this site that have no problem PMing about the drama on your team.


Okay … that’s starting to explain a lot about how you get so much of your information wrong.  Third … fourth … fifth hand gossip is where you come up with your information.  But when I want to show you the direct first hand emails that you demanded to see … you are no longer interested because you know I can produce them.  And facts really don’t seem to have a place in your forum persona.


----------



## avh (Jan 25, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Wow another outburst from avh. Sure you didn’t complain you just brought your collection of graphs and charts and demanded playtime in return for your autistic record-keeping.


Uh, I think you may be a little mixed up on this complaining conversation.  Go re-read my “outburst”.  I’ll try to explain it in terms that even you can understand.  You see Fact was betting that I would be complaining about Andre in a few months.  Got it so far?

I pointed out that Andre wouldn’t be the coach in a few months, so his/her prediction will probably be wrong.  Are you still with me?

And then I told Fact that if he/she was implying that I complained about Toumi as a coach (prior to him bailing on his teams mid-season), that he/she better check his/her sources, because that is inaccurate information.  Did you follow that this time?

If you know of someone who says I complained to them about Toumi as a coach, please point them out to me so we can clarify this misunderstanding.

And just so you know, USSDA does some really “autistic record-keeping” (in your words) … here is a link to where you can find it http://albn.ussoccerda.com/home.php .  It’s all there.  Just click on the team and click on the game … it doesn’t take much to summarize it.



GoldenFjord said:


> Remind me again why septuagenarians are so interested in low level soccer as if their little precious gems would ever amount to anything.


Septuagenarian … wow, big word … but you’re a couple of decades off.  And … remind me again why a parent shouldn’t be interested in an activity their child is participating in?  I kind of assume that is why you are on this forum, or am I wrong?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 25, 2018)

avh said:


> Fact said I would complain about Andre
> I pointed out that Andre wouldn’t be the coach in a few months so I won’t have to
> 
> And then I told Fact that if he/she was implying that I complained about Toumi as a coach he/she was clearly mistaken didn’t complain about Toumi, I complained about everything Toumi was doing.
> ...


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 25, 2018)

avh said:


> Hold on there boy … let’s review who is twisting things here with your revisionist history.  Go back and review the thread “Coach Movement and 2018 Assignments”.  In Post #180, you claimed Remember that?  Now go check the 179 post before that one.  None of them from Avh.  Quite a few from you, but none from Avh.  I didn’t chime in until Post #184 where I corrected the lie you were trying to perpetuate about CSC.  And I pointed out that after 4 clubs in 5 years… Take notice of the noun, *YOU*, not Toumi.  *YOU* were the one that was making these claims, not Toumi.  In the same post I even acknowledged Toumi is a good trainer for youngers.  I did point out that Toumi bailed on his two DA teams midseason.  A fact that even you can’t deny (once I clarified to you the USSDA definition of “season”).
> 
> And then you spent quite a few post badmouthing CSC and throwing out misinformation with no facts to back any of it up.  I would correct your misinformation and give you my sources … even offered to meet up with you to show you the email you demanded to see.  I noticed you still haven’t gotten back with me to work out a time and place to meet.  Interesting.  So in summary who is twisting the fact here?  Look close ... I think even you can see it.
> 
> ...


No one cares about Csc it's a stupid club. Sorry ptsd from the last time this dominated when that club is a basic rec one.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> No one cares about Csc it's a stupid club. Sorry ptsd from the last time this dominated when that club is a basic rec one.


Come on now.  Let's play nice.  There are a few good coaches and players left at CSC although I cannot figure out why.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

avh said:


> Uh, I think you may be a little mixed up on this complaining conversation.  Go re-read my “outburst”.  I’ll try to explain it in terms that even you can understand.  You see Fact was betting that I would be complaining about Andre in a few months.  Got it so far?
> 
> If you know of someone who says I complained to them about Toumi as a coach, please point them out to me
> 
> Septuagenarian … wow, big word … but you’re a couple of decades off.  And … remind me again why a parent shouldn’t be interested in an activity their child is participating in?  I kind of assume that is why you are on this forum, or am I wrong?


Serious question. How do the girls like Andre?  Hasn't he only trained boys?  

I was going to use my mean mediation skills to help you 3 but the problem is that as a Platinum member you have deleted posts.  I have a fairly good memory because I was looking at him as a coach.

In reference to septuagenarian, do you know that a "couple of decisions" mean 20-30 years, not 2-3 years?


----------



## Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Serious question. How do the girls like Andre?  Hasn't he only trained boys?
> 
> I was going to use my mean mediation skills to help you 3 but the problem is that as a Platinum member you have deleted posts.  I have a fairly good memory because I was looking at him as a coach.
> 
> In reference to septuagenarian, do you know that a "couple of decisions" mean 20-30 years, not 2-3 years?


*i meant decades not decisions


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 25, 2018)

Well the sun is down so he has undoubtedly donned his depends and gone off to bed by now but he will be up early tomorrow, bran muffin in hand to answer your questions.
Real talk though CSC is undeniably bush-league


----------



## ramb0command0 (Jan 25, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Well the sun is down so he has undoubtedly donned his depends and gone off to bed by now but he will be up early tomorrow, bran muffin in hand to answer your questions.
> Real talk though CSC is undeniably bush-league


At least this “bush-league” team has never had a coach that tried to f^%* the kids. At least we have coaches at all. 


GoldenFjord said:


> Septuagenarian, oh ho ho you little trickster


I’m pretty sure he’s in the century club though.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 25, 2018)

ramb0command0 said:


> At least this “bush-league” team has never had a coach that tried to f^%* the kids. At least we have coaches at all.


Your coaches are morons and your players look inbred. I’ll stick with Albion thanks.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 25, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Your coaches are morons and your players look inbred. I’ll stick with Albion thanks.


Really, commenting on player’s looks. WTF?  If you want to bag on a coach go ahead, but leave the kids out of it.


----------



## ramb0command0 (Jan 25, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Your coaches are morons and your players look inbred. I’ll stick with Albion thanks.


Was it hard telling your DD she couldn’t follow everyone else because no other team would take her?


----------



## seesnake (Jan 25, 2018)

This is one toxic thread. 

Let's all shake hands and go back to our corners of the interwebs. People are starting to talk about each others' kids. Not a great look on anyone for any reason. 

On topic: hopefully all the kids in the area get the coaching they deserve whether it's at neighborhood clubs just providing a place for kids to learn and love the game or ambitious mega-clubs with resources to burn and names to put in lights. 

It's a beautiful game played by kids, let's enjoy it.


----------



## avh (Jan 25, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Serious question. How do the girls like Andre?  Hasn't he only trained boys?


Can’t speak for anyone else, my daughter likes him.  Don’t know about only training boys either.



Monkey said:


> I was going to use my mean mediation skills to help you 3 but the problem is that as a Platinum member you have deleted posts.  I have a fairly good memory because I was looking at him as a coach.


Your memory must be slipping with age, because I’ve never deleted a post anywhere on this forum.  But if you would like to see who is trying to manipulate posts, go back up to post #70.  I just figured he was too stupid to figure out how to quote.  But he does have a very vivid imagination.



Monkey said:


> In reference to septuagenarian, do you know that a "couple of decisions" mean 20-30 years, not 2-3 years?


Let me help you with some definitions and some simple math.

Decade: An historical period of the ten years in which the beginning year ended in "0" and the ending year ended in "9".

Couple: two or a few (of something)

Septuagenarian: Being between the age of 70 and 79, inclusive. In one's eighth decade.

So with some pretty simple math, we can show that if someone was in their 6th decade … 8 minus 6 equals 2 … are you following me here.  As we learned above, two is a couple.  That would make GoldenFjord off by a couple of decades.

Oh heavens, it’s 11:40pm, way past my bedtime. Now where’s my bran muffin and depends.


----------



## avh (Jan 26, 2018)

GoldenFjord said that avh said:


> Fact said I would complain about Andre
> 
> I pointed out that Andre wouldn’t be the coach in a few months so I won’t have to
> 
> ...


Hey @JoeBieber, you may want to add this to your Rumor Recap.  GoldenFjord said avh started a riot and pushed Toumi out of Albion.  I never knew I wielded that kind of power.

He’s such a little trickster how he manipulated that quote.  Oh, can’t you just imagine his little gossip sessions where he and his old biddies come up with these wild stories.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 26, 2018)

avh said:


> Let me help you with some definitions and some simple math.
> 
> Decade: An historical period of the ten years in which the beginning year ended in "0" and the ending year ended in "9".
> 
> ...


  No sense of humor... carry on.


----------



## broshark (Jan 26, 2018)

seesnake said:


> This is one toxic thread.
> 
> Let's all shake hands and go back to our corners of the interwebs. People are starting to talk about each others' kids. Not a great look on anyone for any reason.
> 
> ...


No way!  I'd say let's encourage the participants to quit beating around the bush and just name names!  I want to know which parent wants to secretly move from Albion to Surf, which parent knows this and that it won't happen, and which parents are instigating all this!


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 26, 2018)

broshark said:


> No way!  I'd say let's encourage the participants to quit beating around the bush and just name names!  I want to know which parent wants to secretly move from Albion to Surf, which parent knows this and that it won't happen, and which parents are instigating all this!


What I know is that nobody trying to leave has a realistic shot which is what I have been trying to say. I love our team but Surf is looking for technical players and the ones trying to jump ship are not that. It's just going to be depressing and awkward for a looooooooong time.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 26, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> What I know is that nobody trying to leave has a realistic shot which is what I have been trying to say. I love our team but Surf is looking for technical players and the ones trying to jump ship are not that. It's just going to be depressing and awkward for a looooooooong time.


Come on man.  You are not at Albion.  If you were, you would be looking for another team too as opposed to spending so much time on memes.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 26, 2018)

broshark said:


> No way!  I'd say let's encourage the participants to quit beating around the bush and just name names!  I want to know which parent wants to secretly move from Albion to Surf, which parent knows this and that it won't happen, and which parents are instigating all this!


Based on your screen name you are probably hoping Sharks gets the leftovers that don't make Surf and don't want to go back to Albion with so many players that it is hard to tell what quality and positions will be available when the dust settles.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 26, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Based on your screen name you are probably hoping Sharks gets the leftovers that don't make Surf and don't want to go back to Albion with so many players that it is hard to tell what quality and positions will be available when the dust settles.


What?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 26, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Come on man.  You are not at Albion.  If you were, you would be looking for another team too as opposed to spending so much time on memes.


Honestly I believe in the legacy and looking at the coaches around on other teams I'm content waiting to see what wildcard coach Albion pulls out of their @$$. DD has field chemistry with the girls staying put so I am happy to watch a ragtag group of girls wipe the field with the deserters in the coming season. The piping hot memes are just an outlet for my frustration.


----------



## broshark (Jan 26, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Based on your screen name you are probably hoping Sharks gets the leftovers that don't make Surf and don't want to go back to Albion with so many players that it is hard to tell what quality and positions will be available when the dust settles.


Haha, that's a theory.  But I don't wish this drama on my kid or her team.  Surf and Albion can keep 'em all.


----------



## Soccermom21 (Feb 5, 2018)

So, I am relatively new here(to San Diego and this forum) and have spent a ridiculous amount of time reading all 5 pages of this thread. The reason I got on this thread was hope that I could learn more about GPS in San Diego and Ramona.  I received a call from a Ramona coach asking my son to attend their tryouts so I tried to do a little digging.

There seems to be a lot of shuffling happening and I see the Coach's name in team names that show someone else coaching.  I also found records of the coach in Ramona being on probation, as well as the team not yet being approved by Presidio or Cal South, as well as an email from the D.A. about potential victims of crime by the original Barca team????

As for Phil Burns, I heard all the amazing things about him, but Google and his LinkedIn account show him mostly as a gym owner in Thailand, and all his player experience as a Junior player. Am I missing something?

All in all I don't get a good solid feeling about the Barca to GPS FC Bayern changes, can someone provide information that could make me feel otherwise?


----------



## Soccermom21 (Feb 5, 2018)

Here is a copy I received from a Barca team manager.


----------



## JustAParent (Feb 5, 2018)

Soccermom21 said:


> Here is a copy I received from a Barca team manager.


Payments received and uniforms not delivered, it looks like. Wasn't the head of GPS also the head of Barca until recently?


----------



## Soccermom21 (Feb 5, 2018)

That is what I've been told, this is part of what concerns me about GPS, if this is the type of business that happened at Barca, GPS has to know right? If they aren't concerned about the financials, are they concerned about coaching staff? Just raises a lot of questions for me.


----------



## broshark (Feb 5, 2018)

Soccermom21 said:


> That is what I've been told, this is part of what concerns me about GPS, if this is the type of business that happened at Barca, GPS has to know right? If they aren't concerned about the financials, are they concerned about coaching staff? Just raises a lot of questions for me.


So don't go to GPS.  Problem solved.


----------



## Soccer momager (Feb 5, 2018)

GPS had a right to know, they should of done their homework before allowing him to be part of the organization.   From what I heard thru the soccer grapevine is that GPS is no longer at least in the San Diego area, and they cut off all ties with him (W.R.).  That is what I had heard from parents that were at the GPS/Notts meeting.


----------



## Ramonasoccerguy (Feb 5, 2018)

Soccermom21 said:


> That is what I've been told, this is part of what concerns me about GPS, if this is the type of business that happened at Barca, GPS has to know right? If they aren't concerned about the financials, are they concerned about coaching staff? Just raises a lot of questions for me.





Soccer momager said:


> GPS had a right to know, they should of done their homework before allowing him to be part of the organization.   From what I heard thru the soccer grapevine is that GPS is no longer at least in the San Diego area, and they cut off all ties with him (W.R.).  That is what I had heard from parents that were at the GPS/Notts meeting.


GPS is still in San Diego they cut ties off with WR


Soccer momager said:


> GPS had a right to know, they should of done their homework before allowing him to be part of the organization.   From what I heard thru the soccer grapevine is that GPS is no longer at least in the San Diego area, and they cut off all ties with him (W.R.).  That is what I had heard from parents that were at the GPS/Notts meeting.


GPS is still in San Diego. WR is out. Phil Burns is now the DOC for the San Diego area.


----------



## Soccer momager (Feb 5, 2018)

Ramonasoccerguy said:


> GPS is still in San Diego they cut ties off with WR
> 
> GPS is still in San Diego. WR is out. Phil Burns is now the DOC for the San Diego area.


Got it, I heard that Ray is out too?


----------



## Surfref (Feb 5, 2018)

watfly said:


> I don't know about the other leagues but Presidio/SDDA has the following "gaming regulation":
> 
> "Coaches are expected to coach their teams in a positive and respectful manner. Presidio/SDDA Soccer League encourages referees to discipline any coach for irresponsible behavior if the coach...uses derogatory words or actions aimed at their players...."
> 
> ...


I am aware of the rule and reminded a coach at State Cup two weeks ago that he was to coach using a positive tone and not use derogatory comments.  Coach was good after our talk.  I have to remind coaches to coach in a respectful manner about once every 2-3 months.  The sad part is that these coaches usually have U12 and below teams.


----------



## KSROD (Feb 8, 2018)

Soccer momager said:


> GPS had a right to know, they should of done their homework before allowing him to be part of the organization.   From what I heard thru the soccer grapevine is that GPS is no longer at least in the San Diego area, and they cut off all ties with him (W.R.).  That is what I had heard from parents that were at the GPS/Notts meeting.


 He actually got arrested this morning on theft and embezzlement charges.


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 11, 2018)

KSROD said:


> He actually got arrested this morning on theft and embezzlement charges.


I had heard those rumors last fall but never got any confirmation when I asked around. The figure I heard was 40k.

He has left 3 clubs now on extremely bad terms. I was shocked that GPS was associating themselves with him. I wonder where they were getting their advice.


----------



## Fact (Feb 11, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> I had heard those rumors last fall but never got any confirmation when I asked around. The figure I heard was 40k.
> 
> He has left 3 clubs now on extremely bad terms. I was shocked that GPS was associating themselves with him. I wonder where they were getting their advice.


40K for a club the size of Barca seems a lot???
True he had been at multiple clubs but I heard the guy is a salesmen. What other explanation is for him getting multiple chances?


----------



## Fact (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh good, Really is on line right now.  Maybe he can shed some light on this issue?  As he says he "called it" and GPS will be gone within the year.


----------



## JoeBieber (Feb 11, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> He has left 3 clubs now on extremely bad terms. I was shocked that GPS was associating themselves with him. I wonder where they were getting their advice.


GPS will associate with anyone who will pay them their upfront affiliate fee.


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 11, 2018)

Fact said:


> 40K for a club the size of Barca seems a lot???
> True he had been at multiple clubs but I heard the guy is a salesmen. What other explanation is for him getting multiple chances?


That figure was told to me last October by a Liverpool board member (His club prior to Barca). I have no idea where he got it. I wouldn't be surprised if it was inflated every time the story got passed around. I agree it sounds like a lot, but there is a lot of money that is collected. I don't know what Barca registration fees are (were?) but that's only 40 players at 1k per.


----------



## Los1904 (Feb 18, 2018)

Rells is a their has stolen money from kids for years and hidden it he should have nothing to do with soccer at all on any level


----------

